# Lovely Rooms and Houses and Porches and Patios



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't  know if this topic is here or not but thought I'd start this thread to post nice looking rooms and houses, porches and patios in.  I'll start:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Gorgeous all of them..


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Gorgeous all of them..


Thanks!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 23, 2022)

I enjoy seeing the pictures of those lovely porches and outdoor rooms.

I'm too lazy and too frugal for all of the work and expense involved in keeping them fresh and inviting.

Sometimes being practical is a curse.


----------



## MountainRa (Aug 23, 2022)

I agree Aunt Bea.
I love looking at photos of porches and patios. But I always wonder do these people not live where there is weather? They must not have a pollen season like we do here in the South. We’d have to spend time every day in the Spring wiping the yellow dust off every surface. 
Or maybe they can afford the household help to keep everything looking picture perfect.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 23, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 235804


What exquisite taste. Such ambience!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2022)

I love country  wrap around porches ..


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Jules (Aug 23, 2022)

I’m another who follows @Aunt Bea’s KISS philosophy.  

That raised spa tub in #10 was an accident waiting to happen.  

All lovely to look at …. and be cleaned by else.


----------



## caroln (Aug 23, 2022)

All the outdoor spaces shown are so gorgeous and _clean_. It makes me wonder what they look like after actually being lived in and a storm comes through. Soaked furniture, pillows, small chairs and planters scattered, lighting down on the ground, etc. In other words, like _my _patio.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## palides2021 (Aug 23, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 235495


I like all the photos!  This one, in particular, caught my eye because of the curtains on the side. I don't think I've ever seen curtains on a patio deck before. My deck (on both sides) is open and visible to all the neighbors (side and back), and I've wondered how I can have a little more privacy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2022)

Love all the beautiful photos…..but…..does anyone actually live there.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 27, 2022)

Sigh, I'm going to miss setting out on my front porch, coffee in hand, listening to the birds singing, and the far off sounds of someone's rooster. Still hard to believe it's gone.


----------



## Bella (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 20, 2022)

I love the sky blue ceiling!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)

I love sunrooms.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2022)

Bella said:


> I love the sky blue ceiling!


That's what's called "haint" blue.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haint_blue


----------



## Bella (Sep 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> *That's what's called "haint" blue.*
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haint_blue


Thanks for that bit of history, Rose... interesting!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2022)

Bella said:


> Thanks for that bit of history, Rose... interesting!


Bella, I was just reading about the color recently; love tid bits like that.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 23, 2022)

This one's kinda simple but really nice:


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 23, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That's what's called "haint" blue.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haint_blue


Yes, that was in my parents' bedroom.  My father had quite the eye, but he worked 'in the line.'  He made sure the color was modestly placed in the curtains.  Beautiful it was.

eta....Just looked up the meaning!  Maybe they were guarding against unwelcome spirits!


----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 4, 2022)

Milan Italy


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)

This is the back porch I dreamed of when I was younger. Now all I have to do is open the back door and have seat.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 4, 2022)

A view I'd love to have:


----------



## Lara (Oct 4, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> I love looking at photos of porches and patios. But I always wonder do these people not live where there is weather? They must not have a pollen season like we do here in the South. We’d have to spend time every day in the Spring wiping the yellow dust off every surface.
> Or maybe they can afford the household help to keep everything looking picture perfect.


Lightweight gas powered blowers and power hoses with different settings work wonders and a nice rainstorm which really cleans and freshens. But one must put all the outdoor cushions undercover because they get soaked and take awhile to dry out...and mildew will happen over time with them. My daughter has a large outdoor trunk (simple lines) that can be used for storage as well as seating.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

